# Ordering from Bella Barista



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Anyone had experience dealing with them? Thinking of buying a machine and would like the comfort of knowing how their customer service is. Trust pilot shows them in a good light.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

One of the best. Most members here deal with BB. 100% and if local it's an idea to pop into see them for a demo. They maje you very welcome


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Top supplier. You couldn't have picked better


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

They are great! Forum sponsor and provider of beans for the winners and runner-ups of the Christmas Latte Pour Down to boot


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No worries when using Bella Barista and some of the best aftersales around.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Fair question OP as we all start somewhere. Let me see, since 2006 I have bought from BB: Expobar Brewtus, Izzo Alex MK11, Izzo Alex Duetto, Gene Cafe roaster, Amazon Dalian roaster, Mazzer Mini E, Ceado E37s and countless spares and accessories such as knockbox, airscape containers, group[head gaskets, steam tips, others will have a similar story. Some of my current set up has come from other sources but when buying from a retailer I have no hesitation in going back to Claudette and her team. As a customer they like to get to know you and you are not just an online sale.


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I have heard of them but no experience buying with them and eager to buy from a company with good customer sevice.

I just want the safety of a no hassle return should there be any problems, not that I forsee any.


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Anyone know which courier they use?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

malkyvich said:


> anyone know which courier they use?


dpd


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks, all the advice and info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## John Reeves (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi Malkyvich, I purchased a coffee machine from them on Tuesday and I received an unrushed and non-pressurised service of which I feared had long disappeared from retail. Great advice and of course great coffee, was they're for 2 hours!


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

I shall definitely consider them for future business


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice bunch of people, I went down looking for a particular unit (QM Verona) following a review of a machine by Dave.

I arrived completely unannounced, but they took the time to give me a tour of all their coffee machines (around the budget) explaining the pros and cons of each one.

A few teething issues once I got the machine but their after sales customer service was second to none. This is the important bit, you know you can rely upon them if things go not quite right.


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Good to know. I went with amazon on this occasion due to their 0% 5 month payment plan but my next purchase will be with BB.


----------

